# Lizard pictures



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

cool, how big is he?


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

cool


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

no idea, never measured him. I'll try and get a full shot of him


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

What size cage do you have?


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

sweet


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

40 gallon breeder


----------

